

Mobile A/B Testing Made Easy - mwseibel
http://blog.socialcam.com/mobile-ab-testing-made-easy

======
jyiin
This approach makes a lot of sense. I tried something similar with an iOS app
and was surprised to find that Apple frowns upon this practice. They'd prefer
that developers do usability testing beforehand instead of native A/B testing
in the wild. Does anyone know if Apple has clarified this position?

It would be much more developer friendly to encourage this and would
ultimately lead to better experiences for users.

~~~
gustaf
Can you elaborate? Your app got rejected?

~~~
jyiin
We were just encouraged to take a different approach. Not rejected. That's why
I'm curious to see if others have had a different experience if they've been
up front about what they're doing.

------
jamesshamenski
Brilliant! Can I ask how long this methodology took to implement?

~~~
ammon
Glad you like it. We got the testing/config system working in a day. Of
course, we've spent time tweaking and adding features since

------
gustaf
This is great :)

